# Canon EOS Rebel 2000 35mm Film



## Helter (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey guys, I've been shooting digital for a little over a year and have always thought about trying out film. Well, I found a Rebel 2000 at a garage sale for $5 so I snagged it of course. The only problem is there wasn't a battery and I'm not sure which it's supposed to have. If anyone can help me out with the battery type or a amazon link or anything I would really appreciate it. P.S. if you have any noob film pointers I'd gladly hear those. Thanks.
The Battery compartment:


----------



## Dao (Jul 31, 2012)

Amazon.com: cr2 battery


----------



## Helter (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh wow. I feel so stupid, I was expecting special batteries in plastic enclosures! Thanks so much.


----------

